# Has gonal f been the most expensive contraception ever??



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi

I wonder if my answer has been posted about already but I can't seem to find any information at all on it.

I did gnrh antagonist protocol which is no down reg, just gonal f, luveris and cetrotide. I had none of the supplementary hormones.  I had provera beforehand to delay period as lab was closed for spring clean. I had zero response to all of these medications so had abandoned cycle.

I'm certain my consultant said it would take two weeks to get a period. However over four weeks later and still nothing. Hpt is negative. My consultant has told me to " just wait" ...........it feels like an eternity and that I've shut my body down with the very drugs supposed to help me. 


Does anyone else have experience of this. 

Cheers

BP


----------

